
Arduino Announces New Changes "Dinner is Ready" - mitchellh
http://arduino.cc/blog/2010/09/24/dinner-is-ready/
======
jbarham
I was almost hoping they'd be upgrading to a 32-bit ARM chip vs. the 8-bit
Atmel.

Can anyone recommend ARM boards with similar I/O capabilities to the Arduino?
I'm interested in something that you could use for embedded robotics but
powerful enough to run a real OS so that you could do real-time image
processing.

~~~
cewawa
Adafruit.com have MicroBuilder LPC1343 boards and the Chumby hacker board. And
there's always a Beagleboard

~~~
nitrogen
Can anyone recommend a voltage level translator for the Beagleboard?

Edit: to interface between the 1.8V I/O of the OMAP and the 5V I/O commonly
used by other devices.

~~~
acgourley
maybe this? <http://www.stackfoundry.com/beagle_hardhat/>

~~~
nitrogen
That's pretty sweet. Thanks for posting the link. Now to find something for
the TTL serial LCD I have...

------
atomical
I think the branded web store might overshadow a lot of the work that other
suppliers are doing. They have a competitive advantage. If someone is browsing
the site they will most likely buy directly from them.

~~~
jbarham
But only if they have local fulfillment. I can't see how it would be cheaper
to ship boards from Italy vs. say Sparkfun for US customers.

~~~
maximilian
Also, sparkfun has much more compelling hardware offerings that have much
smaller and useful form-factors that are pin-compatable with the arduino
hardware (just not form-compatable).

------
aberkowitz
Branding should be the last concern of Arduino. The name is practically
synonymous with low cost, easy to program hardware.

~~~
sliverstorm
Their name is well-established, it is true. However, I gather the hope is that
an actual brand image (e.g. "Pepsi") rather than a household word (such as 'a
coke' referring to many different sodas, or "Kleenex" referring to all things
facial tissue) will help combat the clones and rip-offs. Perhaps if only
because customers will expect to see the company logo stamped on 'quality'
hardware.

~~~
limmeau
Arduino hardware designs are/used to be available under GPL, so I hope the
Italians won't start to "combat the clones".

~~~
aberkowitz
The whole point of Arduino is that anybody can make clones and derivatives.
The only distinction is that the clones cannot be called arduino, which is why
you see freeduino, seeeduino, etc.

------
limmeau
They claim that advanced users can reprogram the USB-serial adapter to
implement different USB device classes. Yummy!

------
kylemathews
Is there any boards out there that let you program in higher level languages
such as Python? It'd be fun to hack on one of these but I'd rather use
languages and techniques I'm used to.

~~~
wzdd
There is Netduino: <http://netduino.com/>

I think it's worth having a bash in a lower-level language too, though. You'll
notice the Netduino is a 48MHz ARM7 with 60K of RAM and 128K of Flash. By
contrast, the Arduino Duemilanove is a 16MHz processor with 16K of Flash and
1K of RAM -- a far lower-specced chip, and very cheap (couple of dollars).
Writing code in C (or Wiring, or whatever) for such tight constraints is part
of the fun in my opinion.

Edit: The BASIC Stamp is also really popular:
<http://www.parallax.com/tabid/295/Default.aspx>

